# Master electrician help/guide



## Static Design (Nov 30, 2008)

What are some useful study tips you guys have been successful with in studying for the test? I plan on getting my license so I can start marketing myself in more venues: but this damn NEC book is a cross between statics and history and my brain is over whelmed! haha 

I have a guide from the state which breaks down the test into topics and I have a few question about what the test might actually ask from these topics so if you pros can break it down I would appreciate it!. 

examples of Utilization equipment and devices?
examples of Miscellaneous?
examples of Control Devices?


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

Utilization equipment = panels, disconnects, motors, transformers, etc... things that harness electrical energy. Devices = switches, receptacles, etc. If you're just getting yourself familiar with the Nat'l Electrical Code, I'd suggest you start with the article 90.4 and go from there. Article 100, definitions, is also a good one to know because without reading that the rest of the book will appear to have been written in legalese. Basically, the code has nine chapters and the more familiar you become with each one the easier it'll be to find things. Apply yourself and read it daily.


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

This here is helpful too. 

http://www.amazon.com/Illustrated-G...=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1229835852&sr=1-2


----------



## Static Design (Nov 30, 2008)

Magnettica said:


> Utilization equipment = panels, disconnects, motors, transformers, etc... things that harness electrical energy. Devices = switches, receptacles, etc. If you're just getting yourself familiar with the Nat'l Electrical Code, I'd suggest you start with the article 90.4 and go from there. Article 100, definitions, is also a good one to know because without reading that the rest of the book will appear to have been written in legalese. Basically, the code has nine chapters and the more familiar you become with each one the easier it'll be to find things. Apply yourself and read it daily.



Thats what I was thinking I'd just wanted to make sure, I have been reading nec2002 for about 3 months and KY now requires the 05 version but I have noticed between the 2 books there is about 400 less pages I guess it may be because the 02 is hardback and 05 is paper back.

I got a study guide plus the NEC so I plan on hitting it hard for another month and taking the test, I keep searching for online test for practice but havent came up with anything really unless I send money for them.


----------



## Bubbles (Sep 27, 2007)

*kentucky*

kentucky is tough

you have studor?


----------



## MSSI (Mar 25, 2006)

I think Mike Holt .com has a sample test or at least a portion of one for free.


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

Get the audio CD:


----------



## MSSI (Mar 25, 2006)

:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 7, 2007)

mickeyco said:


> Get the audio CD:


I would rather use a ¼" drill bit into my ear - it would be more pleasant than her voice.....


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

Full Spool said:


> Thats what I was thinking I'd just wanted to make sure, I have been reading nec2002 for about 3 months and KY now requires the 05 version but I have noticed between the 2 books there is about 400 less pages I guess it may be because the 02 is hardback and 05 is paper back.
> 
> I got a study guide plus the NEC so I plan on hitting it hard for another month and taking the test, I keep searching for online test for practice but havent came up with anything really unless I send money for them.



Dude, in all seriousness, you cannot learn the NEC in a month and expect to pass a test. 

Here's a simple question: Can you list 5 locations in a single-family dwelling where GFCI protection is required and give the article number?


----------



## CNC (Mar 29, 2006)

whats a GFCI? :laughing: sorry.

DO yourself a favor, and take some time on it, nothing is worse then thinking you know it, getting there and choking, get yourself familiar with all aspects of OHMs law, test equipment, and VERY comfortable with the NEC. Wasting time looking for questions you know are there, sucks.


----------



## Hidyusbeast (Dec 21, 2008)

It is highly unlikely that any 1 person is going to be experienced and knowledgeable about every aspect of the nec. To pass you need to be able to find questions quickly in the code book to answer the questions. Don't be overwhelmed just take it 1 step at a time. If you start 2 feel overwhelmed take a time out and take 10 deep breaths with nice slow exhales concentrating on nothing other than breathing . Then regroup.


----------



## Hidyusbeast (Dec 21, 2008)

oops didn't read 1st post thoroughly. I was referring 2 the state cert test. I haven't taken my test for license yet either. I hear the electrical portion is harder for state certification though which is open book with the nec code book . I received 86% with minimal studying on state cert test though. Sounds like your knowledge is lacking though from your post. Good luck!


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

Magnettica said:


> Dude, in all seriousness, you cannot learn the NEC in a month and expect to pass a test.
> 
> Here's a simple question: Can you list 5 locations in a single-family dwelling where GFCI protection is required and give the article number?


Guessing:

basement
garage
kitchen
bathroom
outside outlet

??

I have yet to see an AFCI

.


----------



## acrwc10 (Dec 10, 2006)

mickeyco said:


> Guessing:
> 
> basement
> garage
> ...


 
Art, 210.8(A) 
I was also going to post a picture of an AFCI for you but my Photo bucket isn't posting here ???? just an X comes up.


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

acrwc10 said:


> Art, 210.8(A)
> *I was also going to post a picture of an AFCI* for you but my Photo bucket isn't posting here ???? just an X comes up.


I know what they look like, we just don't have that requirement out here yet, so I haven't seen one installed, I should have been clearer, I keep thinking everyone knows how behind we are out here, not that I'm complaining as it relates to AFCI's.






.


----------



## acrwc10 (Dec 10, 2006)

I got it for you Mickey. 
Here is a factory sealed AFCI circuit breaker. Now for the Question if you install this breaker in a "Siemen's" panel what code would it violate ?


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

acrwc10 said:


> I got it for you Mickey.
> Here is a factory sealed AFCI circuit breaker. *Now for the Question if you install this breaker in a "Siemen's" panel what code would it violate ?*


The required secret electricians handshake.




If it wasn't specifically labeled for a Siemen's it would be a violation.





.


----------



## acrwc10 (Dec 10, 2006)

mickeyco said:


> The required secret electricians handshake.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 But the package says Siemens on it. 









It is the "Secret hand shake question" it would violate 110.3(B) other wise know as "listing & labeling" 
Murray breakers are made by Siemens, they come off the same line, only they are not "Listed or Labeled" for use in each others panels. 
This package is a factory Mistake that should have never made it to the store shelf. When I contacted Siemens about this there response was "we do not recommend using this breaker in a Siemens panel." Go figure.


----------



## precisionbuild (Nov 17, 2008)

acrwc10 said:


> But the package says Siemens on it.
> ...


----------



## Static Design (Nov 30, 2008)

MSSI said:


> I think Mike Holt .com has a sample test or at least a portion of one for free.


I just checked out some of his stuff. 



Magnettica said:


> Dude, in all seriousness, you cannot learn the NEC in a month and expect to pass a test.
> 
> Here's a simple question: Can you list 5 locations in a single-family dwelling where GFCI protection is required and give the article number?


You can do better then that, You let me down a little. I never said I would learn the NEC in month, I said I would be study the new edition getting familiar with it this month then take the test: it is impossible to learn the NEC duh. :whistling



CNC said:


> whats a GFCI? :laughing: sorry..


Sorry man but I am not a noob going into electricity just the test.



Hidyusbeast said:


> It is highly unlikely that any 1 person is going to be experienced and knowledgeable about every aspect of the nec. To pass you need to be able to find questions quickly in the code book to answer the questions. Don't be overwhelmed just take it 1 step at a time. If you start 2 feel overwhelmed take a time out and take 10 deep breaths with nice slow exhales concentrating on nothing other than breathing . Then regroup.


Thanks.


----------



## Static Design (Nov 30, 2008)

mickeyco said:


> I know what they look like, we just don't have that requirement out here yet, so I haven't seen one installed, I should have been clearer, I keep thinking everyone knows how behind we are out here, not that I'm complaining as it relates to AFCI's.



At 38 dollars a pop be thankful you don't have the requirement yet. :laughing:


----------

